# Nutty!!



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

will insist on messing around in the garden these days. Thing is, she asks to go out so one would presume for the toilet.... when we get to the toilet area, she will then literally go nutty!! running like a loony the second you step towards her. She still goes to the toilet outside but its a little time consuming when she is messing around. However we dont want to ignore he asking to go just in case .... Is this pretty normal? She was 10 weeks yesterday. I keep promising myself that once she can go for walks she may calm a bit?!!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

No, it's completely normal. You've entered the 'poo world of insanity - along with the rest of us. Poppy is nearly 2 and sometimes you wouldn't believe the messing around that happens when we are trying to get her to wee. There's always a stick, worm or a blackbird that needs sorting. The dashing around madness is lessening but it still rears it's head. I'll miss it when she's fully an adult, so enjoy watching your baby idiot while you can.


----------



## Jlnstrm (Jan 26, 2015)

My 13 week old Harley does the exact same thing!!! Sometimes, the only way we can get him back in the house is by shaking a bag of treats. I love that he is so enthusiastic about the outdoors, however I fear that he might eat something out there that will make him sick! He often comes running to the door with various plants hanging from his mouth.  It is pretty entertaining to watch him out there though! 

I've tried taking him for a walk to calm him as well, but he still gets just as excited and crazy when he is in the backyard! Must be the smell or something.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to shout "cheese" to get mine in, but I think I was beginning to give Ralph an identity crisis. As I was shouting cheese as often as I was calling him Ralph!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I also answer to 'Cheese' and as with all things, the bluer the better


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I also answer to 'Cheese' and as with all things, the bluer the better


All things blue?
Blue wine?? You mean like blue nun?? 
Goes lovely with a bit of Stilton!! 
Dare I say films too?? 
(Well it is after 6pm now!!) x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Steaks, comedians and smarties


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

And slushies.


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

Thing is she does actually come when you tell her to, it's the non toilet when she asks that's the issue lol.... Then of course
Once she's in she just wants to eat you alive, growling and snarling and the whites of her eyes on full display.... When she's good ,,, she's an angel 
When she's got one on her... She's the devil in disguise!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Obviously she needs to doodle dash around the garden for a bit longer terrorizing leafs, mud, snails, bits of gravel, worms etc etc. 
It is a very long time since I have had a puppy without an older dog.... these sorts of posts help me to remember what excellent role models and chew toy my older dogs have been for wild puppies! Older dog is very good at having a wee when told and so shows younger dog what is expected.... older dog enjoys chasing around the garden at warp speed with young nutty puppy in hot pursuit. Older dog appears to tolerate needle sharp teeth for much longer than I could and when they have had enough of the needles they communicate this fact very effectively to nutty puppy who then comes to you for reassurance, love and snuggles. Perfect
It will be so much easier for you when you get puppy number two because Lola will be there to take all the angst out of the equation!
(well, most of the angst )


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

The poo veterans on this site love teasing you about getting poo number two. Just at the point when you are wondering poo number one was a good idea. We went through it too. Take heart and deep breaths an the doodle dashes will soon pass.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

My favorite was the instantaneous pause in the middle of a doodle dash to do a number 1 or number 2. I just figured they needed a little help getting their system moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola'sGrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

PUPPY NUMBER 2!!!! lol x
.................


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lola'sGrammy said:


> PUPPY NUMBER 2!!!! lol x
> .................


It's inevitable  x
Just a matter of time.....


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It's inevitable  x
> 
> Just a matter of time.....



Why I just bit the bullet straight away


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

